# Panama City Beach Sportfish Classic 100k Guaranteed



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Baypoint is hosting a late season Marlin tournament on Sept 24 with 100k guaranteed. 40k blue marlin, 15 k each tuna, sword, dolphin, and mahi. The best part is entry fee is $1,500. Capt meeting Friday 24 1:00pm boats depart Friday 2:00pm . Scales 7pm to 10pm Saturday Sept 25.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hell yeah, I might try to swing for this one. Thanks for the post Craig, how the hell are ya these days?


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

what happens if the gulf isnt open yet for this tournament? Not a whole lot of big tuna and swordfish in the only open water right now....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

team_A_II said:


> what happens if the gulf isnt open yet for this tournament? Not a whole lot of big tuna and swordfish in the only open water right now....


There's plenty of swords in the open section right now but not so much big tuna. I would truly hope they get more waters open by September 24th.


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Who's putting this on? I'd love to know more about it.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Just found out today we'll be in this one as well. Look forward to seeing everyone at Bay Point!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

wooody was tha you just east or the 87 last saturday? Saw a nice boat and you said you would be there...I was with Ms Yellowfin...


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm in! The tournament sounds like a lot of fun and I really love that we leave the dock Friday PM and return Saturday night - this gives anglers in smaller boats a real good chance. Matt


----------



## byandrewdavis (Aug 31, 2010)

Just thought you guys would be interested in knowing that their website for the tournament is now up and running. Panama City Beach Sportfish Classic Fishing Tournament


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

BTT

Hope to see some of you guys in this tournament. website is Panama City Beach Sportfish Classic Fishing Tournament


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

pretty good interest thus far, the tournament Texas boats, S. Fla Boats pre-registered. The tourney has added a 500 brown bag catch release optional cash award. 100 pts per billfish. Looks like this is shaping up to be a great tournament.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

may have to make this one


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

btt

Come on guys! $1500 entry is nothing! Lot of money up for grabs in this tournament, and that is BEFORE the calcutta!


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Will be fishing it also. This is a great opportunity to experience Bay Point without a $10,000 entry fee! Looking forward to seeing you guys there. Woody, what boat are you fishing?


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

So one day away, how many boats are registered, last I check it was around 31. Doesn't look like we are gonna be in this one, probably will be out there fishing though


----------

